# What is going on in NYC weekend of Dec. 10th?



## senorak (Nov 4, 2011)

My step-mother is going to NYC with a few friends to attend a women's basketball tournament at Madison Square Garden on Dec. 10th.  Ideally, they would like to stay overnight....games in late morning/afternoon, show at night, out to dinner.  She asked me to look for a hotel for Sat. 12/10- Sun., 12/11.  I can find NOTHING available for under $450/night, and most hotels have "no availability".  I know it's the holiday season.....but am surprised that nothing is turning up.  I tried travelzoo, expedia, travelocity, hotel websites, (my favorite is the Affinia Manhattan---no availability at all, and the other Affinia hotels are $500-700 for one night!!!!).
At this point, they have changed their plans and will just take the bus up for the day, but I'm still hoping to find a deal for them.....or, at least, find out what is going on that all the hotel rooms are booked.  Ideas?

DEB


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 4, 2011)

Christmas shopping, the theater, Broadway shows, etc. I was up there in early Dec 3 years ago and I just loved the feel and draw of the city. I worked in a large city for years; NYC on a weekend night before Xmas was amazing.


----------



## bjones9942 (Nov 4, 2011)

Booking.com showed several places with rooms still available when I checked.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2011)

something is always going on in NYC...isnt that the reason that folks bought at the Manhattan Club?...to have a place of their own in the city


----------



## senorak (Nov 5, 2011)

I know there are some rooms available....but starting at $400, (and that's for the lower starred hotels).  Most rates are $550 and above, (for 3 star hotels), for one night.
It just seems to be that one weekend in December....that's why I asked if anything was going on, (other than the holiday shopping, shows, etc.).  there are all kinds of decent rates on travelzoo, but again, that weekend is blocked out.

Deb


----------



## dmbrand (Nov 5, 2011)

If you know someone that has HHonor points, the Hampton Inn Manhattan-Madison Sq Garden area( 113 West 31st street) has rooms for 40,000 points/night or as you mentioned....$459 for that date.

We always use our points for trips to NYC to get around the high nightly cost. We have not stayed there yet, but TripAdvisor reviews rate it at 4.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## brother coony (Nov 5, 2011)

senorak said:


> My step-mother is going to NYC with a few friends to attend a women's basketball tournament at Madison Square Garden on Dec. 10th.  Ideally, they would like to stay overnight....games in late morning/afternoon, show at night, out to dinner.  She asked me to look for a hotel for Sat. 12/10- Sun., 12/11.
> 
> DEB



Your first few lines says it all,(A Woman basketball Tournament at madison Square Garden)
Woman basketball is getting big time,fulling NYC hotel rooms (just saying):whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 5, 2011)

My sister want a room for 5 for a couple of nights between Xmas and NYE a couple of years ago. She called me begging...like Wyndham has NYC (not).

But I suggested Manhatten Club where she signed up for a Timeshare presentation to lower the cost by a lot of $$$. Check there web site.


----------



## bjones9942 (Nov 5, 2011)

senorak said:


> I know there are some rooms available....but starting at $400, (and that's for the lower starred hotels).  Most rates are $550 and above, (for 3 star hotels), for one night.
> It just seems to be that one weekend in December....that's why I asked if anything was going on, (other than the holiday shopping, shows, etc.).  there are all kinds of decent rates on travelzoo, but again, that weekend is blocked out.
> 
> Deb



The site I mentioned showed many different properties at less than $400.  Can't attest to your impression of the quality though as that's very subjective.


----------



## debraxh (Nov 6, 2011)

That's an expensive weekend but also check oyster.com and quickbook.com for any deals.  The Excelsior is available for $350, I know nothing about it but it was the first one that came up in my search


----------



## hvsteve1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Check the suburbs..Yonkers, White Plains, etc. They're outside the city and Metro North gets you there in 30 minutes or so and leaves you at Grand Central.  The commute is no longer, time wise, than a subway trip from the Bronx or Queens. You could also check hotels in Queens or Brooklyn and take the subway. A lot of business travelers on a budget stay through the tunnel in New Jersey, but I wouldn't want to bring a car anywhere near the city, especially during Christmas time.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 6, 2011)

tablethotels - gild hall - $296.10


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 6, 2011)

From frommers.com under "When to Go" - http://www.frommers.com/destinations/newyorkcity



> _"During the Christmas season, expect to pay top dollar for everything. The first 2 weeks of December—the shopping weeks—are the worst when it comes to scoring an affordable hotel room; that’s when shoppers from around the world converge on the town to catch the holiday spirit and spend, spend, spend."_


----------



## senorak (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, everyone.  I'm checking them all out, and passing along info to my step-mom.  

DEB


----------



## Helene4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Check MOMA (museum of modern art). On* Friday **after 4pm *entry was free last week. It is sponsored by Target stores, and may still be going on when you get there.


----------



## bullroc3 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Santacon*

Be prepared for Santacon (nycsantacon.com/). Thousands of people in various stages of dress as Santa. They clog up the subways, streets, BARS!!! We were there for several years and happened to hit them every time. They basically shut down South Street Seaport. You can't tell when they will be there as they don't announce until a few days before they descend.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2011)

A weekend in NYC, heck $450 is the average price, not the high price.  There are NO cheap hotels in Manhattan, at least compared to other parts of the country.

Try booking NYE


----------



## Helene4 (Nov 16, 2011)

Try "Yotel" hotel near Times Square for prices.


----------



## senorak (Nov 17, 2011)

It just seems to be the weekend of the 10th that is the "blocked out" weekend.  there are some great deals to be had in NYC....but nothing for that one night.  And yes, I think $450 + hotel taxes is expensive for 1 night in NYC.  I have stayed numerous times, and always managed to find great prices----$250 and under for a well located, 3* or higher hotel.  If the price was for the "weekend", it wouldn't be bad....but a one night stay, (and we are just talking the hotel room....not even considering food, transportation, show, etc.).  Too rich for my blood....and apparently the group going w/ my step-mom, b/c they haven't booked anything yet.  As of now, it's just a "day trip".

Deb


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 17, 2011)

senorak said:


> Dec. 10th...NOTHING available for under $450/night





Kagehitokiri2 said:


> tablethotels - gild hall - $296.10


= upscale boutique hotel (thompson hotels) for a third less than that


senorak said:


> but nothing for that one night


----------



## senorak (Nov 17, 2011)

I checked that website when you posted it over a week ago.....that hotel was NOT available, and all the price, (for other hotels in the chain), were much higher than what you have quoted.  I did check out most of the responses.....but either the price was too high, or you needed to book a minimum of two nights.  

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 17, 2011)

What's going on? Protests, that's what's going on. I would stay away from cities right now. Could be riots.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 17, 2011)

senorak said:


> I checked that website when you posted it over a week ago.....that hotel was NOT available, and all the price, (for other hotels in the chain), were much higher than what you have quoted.



when i posted on nov 6, gild hall was available on tablethotels for $296.10 and directly via its site for $329.

right now, gild hall is available on tablethotels for $323.10 and directly via its site for $389.

better >

hotel americano is available on tablethotels and its site for $295. http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/luxury-hotels/1265555-trip-report-hotel-americano-new-york-city.html


----------

